# 2004 Frontier pickup headlight adjustment



## TREK (Nov 20, 2005)

Does anyone know if you can adjust the headlights on a 2004 Nissan Frontier?


----------



## wensk (Oct 30, 2005)

TREK said:


> Does anyone know if you can adjust the headlights on a 2004 Nissan Frontier?


Try the search function. I found this thread. Hope it helps.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=109995&highlight=headlight+adjustment


----------



## Desert Runner (Nov 20, 2005)

*aiming*



TREK said:


> Does anyone know if you can adjust the headlights on a 2004 Nissan Frontier?


yes, they can be aimed. open your hood and look at the back of the headlamp assy. you should see a silver colored bolt head with what looks like a big washer with teeth on it. using an open end wrench,turn this bolt head to adjust the beam. this is best done at night facing a wall/garage door so you can see the beam.Hope this helps!


----------

